# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Këshilla për të ushqyer fëmijën

## Albo

*Dhjetë truke për fëmijët që nuk duan të hanë * 

Këshilla – Nëse për ju mosushqyerja e bollshme e fëmijës përbën problem, ai nuk duhet të jetë më i tillë. Mundohuni ta shihni situatën nga këndvështrimi i nevojës së fëmijës, duke u bazuar në sugjerimet e mëposhtme



Mos ndoshta fëmija juaj është nga ata fëmijë të cilët nuk konsumon mjaftueshëm ushqim? Mos provoni ta detyroni, kjo sjellje rrezikon ta bëjë atë më të mbyllur në vetvete. Ja disa këshilla nga një çift pediatrësh francezë, Dr. Lyonel Rossant dhe Dr. Jacqueline Rossant-Lumbroso, për të dalë nga ky rreth vicioz.

*Mos u shqetësoni!
*
Fëmija juaj është më se normal dhe kontrollet periodike ju konfirmojnë se gjithçka shkon mirë.

*Mos e detyroni!*

Fëmija juaj nuk duhet detyruar asnjëherë, kurrë, për të ngrënë më shumë nga sa ka dëshirë.

*Mos i bëni komplimente!*

Mos i bëni komplimente fëmijës tuaj nëse ha. Të ngrënët nuk është një virtyt, por një privilegj. Hahet për t’u ushqyer, jo për t’i bërë qejfin mamit dhe babit.

*Mos e favorizoni!*

Kur është ora e drekës dhe e darkës, vendosni ushqimin në tavolinë. Çdokush prej nesh duhet t’i shërbehet ajo çfarë dëshiron. Nëse fëmijës nuk i pëlqen, mund t’i hidhni vetëm pak në pjatë, por pa e detyruar ta shijojë, nëse nuk do. Sidomos, shmangni zëvendësimin e pjatës që ka refuzuar me një pjatë tjetër të përgatitur enkas për të. Provoni t’i përgatisni për disa ditë një pjatë të cilën e do më shumë, edhe pse është gjithmonë e njëjta.

*Koha e duhur e ushqimit*

Vakti i fëmijës suaj nuk duhet të zgjasë më shumë se gjysmë ore. Mos e lini fëmijën tuaj që të hedhë kudo apo të luajë me atë pak ushqim që i ka mbetur në pjatë. Mos e detyroni që ta mbarojë. Edhe pse pjata është ende plot, hiqjani pas dhjetë minutash pa komente dhe pa shprehje të trishtuara, të mërzitura apo të nevrikosura.

*Mos ia mbushni shumë pjatën*

Nëse fëmija juaj ka shumë pak oreks, vendosini vetëm pak ushqim në pjatë (për shembull pak mish dhe perime…) edhe pse kjo do të thotë se duhet t’i jepni akoma, nëse ua kërkon. Pjata plot mund të dekurajojë këdo që nuk ka uri. Duhet t’i lejoni fëmijës të dëshirojë ushqimin, në vend që ta detyroni më kot!

*E ngrëna, jo përpara vakteve*

Mos i jepni asnjë lloj ushqimi fëmijës tuaj përpara vakteve të përcaktuara. Ndërkohë, në frigorifer (në temperaturë jo shumë të ulët) mund t’i lini pak fruta, perime, proshutë ose djathë, që fëmija mund ta marrë “pa dijeninë” tuaj, nëse ka vërtet uri. Instinkti u lejon të kënaqin urinë pa konflikte bindjeje ose presioni.

*Mos aplikoni ndëshkim e komente*

Mos bëni kurrë komente dhe as vëzhgime përpara fëmijës mbi oreksin e tij. Dhe mos e ndëshkoni nëse nuk ha! Eliminojeni përpara syve të tij problemin e ushqyerjes. Mos flisni më. Mos i shfaqni faktin se mosushqyerja e tij ju shqetëson dhe ju nervozon. Nëse ndiheni të tillë, për pesë minuta shkoni dhe “shfryhuni” në dhomën ngjitur!

*Kujdes me këshillat e të tjerëve*

Kujdes duhet të tregoni edhe ndaj këshillave të mamave të tjera ose të gjysheve, shpesh kontradiktore dhe të pavlera dhe ndonjëherë edhe meskine.

*Mos e ekzagjeroni*

Mos harroni se të gjithë ne konsumojmë shumë: rritja e obezitetit, e hipertensionit dhe e arterosklerozës janë një provë dhe një pasojë. Është fëmija i cili ha shumë ai që duhet të çohet te mjeku dhe jo ai i cili kënaqet me pak dhe rritet në mënyrë normale.

Nëse ndiqni me përpikëri këto dhjetë këshilla, ja se çfarë ndodh: për disa ditë, fëmija do të hajë vetëm ato që preferon (për shembull frutat ose makaronat), ndërsa ai do të refuzojë të hajë mish dhe perime. Ndonjëherë, nuk do të hajë asgjë ose do të luajë me një ushqim të caktuar. Por ju mos u shqetësoni dhe mbajeni veten të fortë. Nuk do të sëmuret. Pas 3, 8  dhe 15 ditësh nëse ndiqni mirë këto këshilla, do të hajë sipas nevojave të tij dhe rrethi vicioz i vaktit do të ndërpritet.

N.A

Shqip

----------

